# "Full Speed Ahead"



## mineman65 (Jun 26, 2009)

Royal Marines boat drivers practising in Sweden:

[YOUTUBE]LAuPP38GikE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Reloader (Jul 30, 2009)

Superb stuff, Mineman - and in english too!


----------

